# Pellegrini rinnova con la Roma. Ufficiale.



## admin (2 Ottobre 2021)

La Roma ha ufficializzato il rinnovo di capitan Pellegrini fino al giugno 2026.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Roma ha ufficializzato il rinnovo di capitan Pellegrini fino al giugno 2026.


Solo per puntualizzare, passa da 2.5M a 4M. Solo da noi vogliono passare da 6M a 12M (Donnarumma), da 2.2M a 10M (Kessie) o da 2.5 a 6M (turco) o che vogliono status e soldi che non meritano meritatamente (Romagnoli).


----------



## Daniele87 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Solo per puntualizzare, passa da 2.5M a 4M. Solo da noi vogliono passare da 6M a 12M (Donnarumma), da 2.2M a 10M (Kessie) o da 2.5 a 6M (turco) o che vogliono status e soldi che non meritano meritatamente (Romagnoli).


Tra l'altro uno come Pellegrini se lo mangia Kessiè... Se si rinnova Frank a cifre superiori ai 5 milioni è uno scandalo


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

questo veniva via a 30M e noi invece che vendere i nostri cessi e andarlo a prendere li abbiam lasciati andare via gratis e lo abbiam lasciato rinnovare indisturbato. mica son tutti fessi come noi da perdere giovani titolari a zero.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro uno come Pellegrini se lo mangia Kessiè... Se si rinnova Frank a cifre superiori ai 5 milioni è uno scandalo


Aggiungo: altro che potere contrattuale! Non puoi pensare di contrattare a queste condizioni, vediamo come va con Theo, Bennacer, Tomori o Leao. Secondo me ci sono anche delle promesse che la vecchia proprietà ha fatto, e che questa non é incline a sostenere. Ci penso da un po', tutti sono giocatori che hanno rinnovato nella scorsa gestione o che sono stati acquistati da essa, poi ricordo anche il ridicolo piano di aumento dei ricavi (alla fine di questa stagione avremmo dovuto toccare i 600M di ricavi secondo l'ambizioso piano di Fassone e Mirabelli  ) e credo che gli hanno promesso mari e monti.

Su Kessie invece non concordo a pieno, secondo me vale quei 4M/4.5M, come li vale Pellegrini, ma parliamo di Kessie e Pellegrini infatti e non di De Bruyne e Kante


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo veniva via a 30M e noi invece che vendere i nostri cessi e andarlo a prendere li abbiam lasciati andare via gratis e lo abbiam lasciato rinnovare indisturbato. mica son tutti fessi come noi da perdere giovani titolari a zero.


Comunque 4.5M ad Hakan glieli abbiamo offerti, ha voluto i 6M dell'Inter, ed Hakan vale 1/5 di Pellegrini. Poi se si vuole credere che sia al 100% colpa della proprietà fate pure, vorrei solo far notare come le cifre che si leggono sui giornali sono al 90% veritiere, infatti chi va via lo fa a quelle cifre e chi resta lo fa sempre alle cifre che si leggono. Io sono contentissimo di aver cacciato Hakan, anche a 0, e lo dico da anni!


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Solo per puntualizzare, passa da 2.5M a 4M. Solo da noi vogliono passare da 6M a 12M (Donnarumma), da 2.2M a 10M (Kessie) o da 2.5 a 6M (turco) o che vogliono status e soldi che non meritano meritatamente (Romagnoli).


C'è un presupposto, che conta sempre più di tutto: la volontà. Pellegrini fosse andato via da Roma avrebbe avuto decine di squadre disposte a pagarlo meglio che a Roma, ma lui a prescindere dai soldi è voluto rimanere, semplicemente. 

Ed è palese che questa volontà è mancata a Donnarumma, a Chala, ed ora a Kessie. Tanto Franck sa benissimo che gli abbiamo offerto il massimo, più di cosi non si offre, quindi ha già deciso di andare dal miglior offerente altrimenti ripeto avrebbe già firmato.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è un presupposto, che conta sempre più di tutto: la volontà. Pellegrini fosse andato via da Roma avrebbe avuto decine di squadre disposte a pagarlo meglio che a Roma, ma lui a prescindere dai soldi è voluto rimanere, semplicemente.
> 
> Ed è palese che questa volontà è mancata a Donnarumma, a Chala, ed ora a Kessie. Tanto Franck sa benissimo che gli abbiamo offerto il massimo, più di cosi non si offre, quindi ha già deciso di andare dal miglior offerente altrimenti ripeto avrebbe già firmato.


Ah certo, bisogna solo capire perché in altre realtà anche meno prestigiose si riesca ad avere questa fidelizzazione ed al Milan sembra difficile. Poi ci sono i Tonali ed i Calabria. Io sono al 100% convito che il Mulino Bianco sia fondamentale per noi, e non é da bistrattare come fanno molti, semplicemente perché il Milan non puo' competere con altre realtà.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque 4.5M ad Hakan glieli abbiamo offerti, ha voluto i 6M dell'Inter, ed Hakan vale 1/5 di Pellegrini. Poi se si vuole credere che sia al 100% colpa della proprietà fate pure, vorrei solo far notare come le cifre che si leggono sui giornali sono al 90% veritiere, infatti chi va via lo fa a quelle cifre e chi resta lo fa sempre alle cifre che si leggono. Io sono contentissimo di aver cacciato Hakan, anche a 0, e lo dico da anni!


Non giriamo le cose, è hakan che se ne andato ,non noi che lo abbiamo cacciato, c'è una piccola differenza.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non giriamo le cose, è hakan che se ne andato ,non noi che lo abbiamo cacciato, c'è una piccola differenza.


Si certo, anche se il non voluto cedere ai suoi ricatti é indicativo. Noi il turco a 6M proprio non lo volevamo, a dire la verità anche a 4.5 é folle, meglio cosi 

Ti immagini Hakan a verticalizzare quella palla per Rebic contro l'Atletico? Che ha poi parato Oblak. Il turco l'avrebbe spedita fuori dal campo con il suo dosaggio da cocainomane...


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah certo, bisogna solo capire perché in altre realtà anche meno prestigiose si riesca ad avere questa fidelizzazione ed al Milan sembra difficile. Poi ci sono i Tonali ed i Calabria. Io sono al 100% convito che il Mulino Bianco sia fondamentale per noi, e non é da bistrattare come fanno molti, semplicemente perché il Milan non puo' competere con altre realtà.


Nel caso di Pellegrini, parliamo di un romano capitano della Roma, semplicemente è appagato cosi. Ma aldilà della città natale, evidentemente peschiamo noi brutte persone.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nel caso di Pellegrini, parliamo di un romano capitano della Roma, semplicemente è appagato cosi. Ma aldilà della città natale, evidentemente peschiamo noi brutte persone.


Anche noi avevamo il Milanista a vita baciatore di magliette


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si certo, anche se il non voluto cedere ai suoi ricatti é indicativo. Noi il turco a 6M proprio non lo volevamo, a dire la verità anche a 4.5 é folle, meglio cosi
> 
> Ti immagini Hakan a verticalizzare quella palla per Rebic contro l'Atletico? Che ha poi parato Oblak. Il turco l'avrebbe spedita fuori dal campo con il suo dosaggio da cocainomane...


Stasera dopo 50minuti è stato tolto dalla disperazione. Dopo un avvio magico, è già triste, se lo godano strapagato per tre anni i nerazzurri...ma tanto ogni tanto inventerà il tiro della vita per """""zittire""""" tutti.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Anche noi avevamo il Milanista a vita baciatore di magliette


Che non era evidentemente cosi appagato dal senso di appartenenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non giriamo le cose, è hakan che se ne andato ,non noi che lo abbiamo cacciato, c'è una piccola differenza.


fosse stato per noi lo avremmo ancora a pascolare con la nostra 10. sicuro.
come quell'altro ciondolone del portiere.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fosse stato per noi lo avremmo ancora a pascolare con la nostra 10. sicuro.
> come quell'altro ciondolone del portiere.


Infatti ,diciamo che siamo corso dietro al turco è al altro cialtrone per troppo tempo, e in fondo, li sputi che hanno rivolto al AcMilan per cert i versi c'è li siamo meritati.


----------



## Giofa (2 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Infatti ,diciamo che siamo corso dietro al turco è al altro cialtrone per troppo tempo, e in fondo, li sputi che hanno rivolto al AcMilan per cert i versi c'è li siamo meritati.


Cioè quindi siamo fessi perché li perdiamo a zero ma fessi anche per averli inseguiti troppo a lungo?
Diciamo che la vicenda Pellegrini, di cui sono profondamente dispiaciuto perché avrei fatto carte false per lui, ci dovrebbe far riflettere anche sul fatto che l’aspetto umano deve contare nella scelta dei giocatori. Perché se Pellegrini rinnova a 4 in una Roma in CL e Kessie no in un Milan in Champions qualche domanda bisogna farsela


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi siamo fessi perché li perdiamo a zero ma fessi anche per averli inseguiti troppo a lungo?
> Diciamo che la vicenda Pellegrini, di cui sono profondamente dispiaciuto perché avrei fatto carte false per lui, ci dovrebbe far riflettere anche sul fatto che l’aspetto umano deve contare nella scelta dei giocatori. Perché se Pellegrini rinnova a 4 in una Roma in CL e Kessie no in un Milan in Champions qualche domanda bisogna farsela


Spiegati meglio, quale domanda bisogna farsi?


----------



## Giofa (2 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Spiegati meglio, quale domanda bisogna farsi?


Che forse il problema non è di Maldini & co. ma di chi ha scelto certi giocatori che hanno valori umani pari a zero. Pellegrini è la dimostrazione che non bisogna per forza rinnovare i contratti due anni prima della scadenza quando hai giocatori che sposano il progetto


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Che forse il problema non è di Maldini & co. ma di chi ha scelto certi giocatori che hanno valori umani pari a zero. Pellegrini è la dimostrazione che non bisogna per forza rinnovare i contratti due anni prima della scadenza quando hai giocatori che sposano il progetto


Ma questa infatti é una cosa che non esiste ne in cielo ne in terra. Non esiste società che riflette cosi, e neanche é giusto farlo. Troppo comodo dire o rinnova 2 anni prima o via. Lo stesso Calabria ha rinnovato a 2.2M il terzo giorno di ritiro, e senza dire baggianate ai giornali. Vediamo che succede con i ragazzi nuovi, quelli che non ha contrattato Mirabelli.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Che forse il problema non è di Maldini & co. ma di chi ha scelto certi giocatori che hanno valori umani pari a zero. Pellegrini è la dimostrazione che non bisogna per forza rinnovare i contratti due anni prima della scadenza quando hai giocatori che sposano il progetto


Ci sta quello che dici, però i giocatori li scelgono Maldini & co, non Paperino e i tre nipotini.

Comunque l'antifona di Donnarumma e del turco come di Kessie, lo si capiva lontano un km, e sai come si dice? A mali estremi estremi rimedi.


----------



## Giofa (2 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci sta quello che dici, però i giocatori li scelgono Maldini & co, non Paperino e i tre nipotini.
> 
> Comunque l'antifona di Donnarumma e del turco come di Kessie, lo si capiva lontano un km, e sai come si dice? A mali estremi estremi rimedi.


No no chiaro, ma infatti se dovesse capitare quello che stiamo vivendo coi fantastici 4 (Gigio,Chala Kessie e romagnoli) con i vari Theo, benna ecc naturalmente criticherò Maldini e soci. Al momento chi è andato via o non ha ancora rinnovato non è stato scelto dall’attuale dirigenza


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma questa infatti é una cosa che non esiste ne in cielo ne in terra. Non esiste società che riflette cosi, e neanche é giusto farlo. Troppo comodo dire o rinnova 2 anni prima o via. Lo stesso Calabria ha rinnovato a 2.2M il terzo giorno di ritiro, e senza dire baggianate ai giornali. Vediamo che succede con i ragazzi nuovi, quelli che non ha contrattato Mirabelli.


Sempre colpa di Mirabelli.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sempre colpa di Mirabelli.


Non é mai sempre colpa di qualcuno, é questo che mi piacerebbe portare sul tavolo. Sempre che si voglia parlare di colpa (di cosa poi visto che abbiamo migliorato tutti i ruoli  ), bisogna dividerlo tra tutti i protagonisti: vecchia proprietà, nuova e giocatore+procuratore. Pero' spesso si legge solo Maldini/Elliott o sulo Raiol/Donnarumma, e si dimentica che lo scarso turco ed il rinnovo di 7M a Donnarumma (non dimentico i 6M di Romagnoli) sono opera della vecchia proprietà.

Maldini non mi é piaciuto nei modi per Messias, non mi é piaciuto in Baka, non mi é piaciuto Mandzukic o Meité, e lo criticai (tutt'ora) alla grande. I tappabuchi per me sono più gravi dei parametro 0. Tutto quello che non chiedo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Che forse il problema non è di Maldini & co. *ma di chi ha scelto certi giocatori che hanno valori umani pari a zero*. Pellegrini è la dimostrazione che non bisogna per forza rinnovare i contratti due anni prima della scadenza quando hai giocatori che sposano il progetto


te pareva che era colpa di mirabelli anche dopo 4 anni dalla dipartita......
tra 20 anni sarà ancora colpa di mirabelli, forse anche un po' di leonardo. dei nostri mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sempre colpa di Mirabelli.


dovremo assumere anche uno psicologo (tanto in dirigenza spendiamo poco) che giudichi a priori la fidelizzazione dell'individuo.
quindi caratteristica da aggiungere al costano poco, arrivano in prestito, sono giovani e forti o vecchie cariatidi che popolano l'infermeria.
così da poterci permettere di poter rinnovare all'ultimo secondo a prezzi stracciati come con calabria (li ci è andata davvero di lusso).


----------



## Giofa (3 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> te pareva che era colpa di mirabelli anche dopo 4 anni dalla dipartita......
> tra 20 anni sarà ancora colpa di mirabelli, forse anche un po' di leonardo. dei nostri mai.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non serve lo psicologo, però quanto ci vuole a capire che Calabria e Gigio hanno ‘teste’ differenti? Penso solo sia un aspetto da non sottovalutare nella scelta dei giocatori. E non dico di aspettare l’ultimo momento perché siamo accattoni, semplicemente se un giocatore ha sposato il tuo progetto non serve ridiscutere i termini ogni due anni. Poi nulla vieta che se le cose fossero ritenute squilibrate si possa fare un ritocchino (cosa che magari per Theo farei)


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> te pareva che era colpa di mirabelli anche dopo 4 anni dalla dipartita......
> tra 20 anni sarà ancora colpa di mirabelli, forse anche un po' di leonardo. dei nostri mai.


Vorrei poter tornare indietro nel tempo e dire a Mirabelli di non rinnovare a donnarumma a 6 mln e lasciarlo andare via a zero 4 anni fa,con i bastoni sotto casa sarebbero andati a prenderlo tanti professoroni,ammesso abbiano le 00.
Per quanto riguarda Pellegrini,"A volte ritornano,pardon,a volte rinnovano.",ci dicevano che non rinnova nessuno oggigiorno,dopo Lautaro arriva Pellegrini,ora sarà il turno di Dybala.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei poter tornare indietro nel tempo e dire a Mirabelli di non rinnovare a donnarumma a 6 mln e lasciarlo andare via a zero 4 anni fa,con i bastoni sotto casa sarebbero andati a prenderlo tanti professoroni,ammesso abbiano le 00.
> Per quanto riguarda Pellegrini,"A volte ritornano,pardon,a volte rinnovano.",ci dicevano che non rinnova nessuno oggigiorno,dopo Lautaro arriva Pellegrini,ora sarà il turno di Dybala.


ci dicevano pure che la soluzione migliore quando non rinnovano era punirli mandando i giocatori in tribuna mentre noi eravamo "mulino bianco" perche davamo anche la fascia da capitano, poi chissa perchè pellegrini nonostante fosse in scadenza in tribuna non ci è andato anzi gli hanno dato pure la fascia di capitano quest'anno proprio per far capire al giocatore che è importante. 
La colpa è sempre individuale, quindi è inutile andare a risalire fino a mirabelli e incolparlo di cosa poi? di non aver fatto il testo psicologico sull'attacamento ai soldi?  ora oltre alle visite mediche, vorra dire che dovremo fare un simil test di rorschach "che cosa ci vedi in questa macchia?", "un rinnovo a 12 mil + polpetta al mio procuratore".
Nel calcio i matrimoni si fanno in 3, squadra , giocatore e procuratore, infatti in una intervista di qualche settimana fa, mou disse che la società voleva rinnovare, pellegrini pure, pero c'erano dei problemi, che tradotto significa manca  l'accordo sulla polpetta al procuratore


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ci dicevano pure che la soluzione migliore quando non rinnovano era punirli mandando i giocatori in tribuna mentre noi eravamo "mulino bianco" perche davamo anche la fascia da capitano, poi chissa perchè pellegrini nonostante fosse in scadenza in tribuna non ci è andato anzi gli hanno dato pure la fascia di capitano quest'anno proprio per far capire al giocatore che è importante.
> La colpa è sempre individuale, quindi è inutile andare a risalire fino a mirabelli e incolparlo di cosa poi? di non aver fatto il testo psicologico sull'attacamento ai soldi?  ora oltre alle visite mediche, vorra dire che dovremo fare un simil test di rorschach "che cosa ci vedi in questa macchia?", "un rinnovo a 12 mil + polpetta al mio procuratore".
> Nel calcio i matrimoni si fanno in 3, squadra , giocatore e procuratore, infatti in una intervista di qualche settimana fa, mou disse che la società voleva rinnovare, pellegrini pure, pero c'erano dei problemi, che tradotto significa manca l'accordo sulla polpetta al procuratore


si vede che avevano idea che rinnovasse ed hanno avuto ragione.
noi lo facciamo e ci mollano ahahahahah.
doppiamente fessi. 
continuiamo a vivere nel nostro mondo. meglio pensare a stasera e chiuderla con ste disgrazie.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si vede che avevano idea che rinnovasse ed hanno avuto ragione.
> noi lo facciamo e ci mollano ahahahahah.
> doppiamente fessi.
> continuiamo a vivere nel nostro mondo. meglio pensare a stasera e chiuderla con ste disgrazie.


facile parlare col senno di poi, ripeto la colpa è sempre individuale, se uno dà la parola e poi non la mantiene l'om è merd è sempre chi non mantiene la parola data mai l'opposto.
Il presidentissimo questo dicevo pochi mesi fa


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> facile parlare col senno di poi, ripeto la colpa è sempre individuale, se uno dà la parola e poi non la mantiene l'om è merd è sempre chi non mantiene la parola data mai l'opposto.
> Il presidentissimo questo dicevo pochi mesi fa


senno di poi??????
ma per favore, semplicemente c'è gente che ragiona ed altri che credono agli unicorni. altro che senno di poi.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Santa verità.....


SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei poter tornare indietro nel tempo e dire a Mirabelli di non rinnovare a donnarumma a 6 mln e lasciarlo andare via a zero 4 anni fa,con i bastoni sotto casa sarebbero andati a prenderlo tanti professoroni,ammesso abbiano le 00.
> Per quanto riguarda Pellegrini,"A volte ritornano,pardon,a volte rinnovano.",ci dicevano che non rinnova nessuno oggigiorno,dopo Lautaro arriva Pellegrini,ora sarà il turno di Dybala.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dovremo assumere anche uno psicologo (tanto in dirigenza spendiamo poco) che giudichi a priori la fidelizzazione dell'individuo.
> quindi caratteristica da aggiungere al costano poco, arrivano in prestito, sono giovani e forti o vecchie cariatidi che popolano l'infermeria.
> così da poterci permettere di poter rinnovare all'ultimo secondo a prezzi stracciati come con calabria (li ci è andata davvero di lusso).


Calabria è rimasto perchè, per quanto lo stimi, è un giocatore che non è che potesse ambire a chissà che cosa...ne sportivamente, ne economicamente...è un buon milanista, non avevo dubbi restasse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Calabria è rimasto perchè, per quanto lo stimi, è un giocatore che non è che potesse ambire a chissà che cosa...ne sportivamente, ne economicamente...è un buon milanista, non avevo dubbi restasse.


si è vero. comunque sta giocando molto bene, livelli che per dire donnarumma non ha mai raggiunto e non credo raggiungerà sinceramente. eppure è al psg a prendere tanti soldi. diciamo che con un altro cervello ed un altro procuratore, calabria potrebbe avere 2 volte lo stipendio di adesso secondo me, ma ha fatto la scelta giusta.


----------

